# Dr. Pepper Bottle



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

My brother found a Dr. Pepper bottle on his property that he has walked daily for years. It is a chub top, greenish tint, diamond etched glass, no deposit and has 1504 on bottom. I have pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't think I ever seen one like that before, looks like oddball of a soda bottle. LEON.


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

I find images on Google and it leads to eBay and then I don't find. Am I in the right place? Just a little late in the evening? 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 16, 2016)

Post this Question in the soda category or section. Or do a search in here for Dr. Pepper, Ton of info in here on DR Pepper if you do a search. Nice Bottle. THANKS.


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

Beer stuff I have are from a bar my husband had in the 60's. Grand Prize tip tray, Grand Prize round barmaid beer tray.  One Jax chub. Have tabletop Jax beer can opener. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's a post in here that shows your bottle. Click on link. LEON.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?169937-Dr-Pepper&highlight=PEPPER+MOUTH


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you kindly LEON. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 16, 2016)

martimoser819 said:


> Beer stuff I have are from a bar my husband had in the 60's. Grand Prize tip tray, Grand Prize round barmaid beer tray.  One Jax chub. Have tabletop Jax beer can opener.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk





If you have a Southern Select Beer can j-spout cone top I'd give you $1,000 for it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 16, 2016)

Do you have any beer cans. Any flat tops you needed a can opener to open? LEON.


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

I may. Was that Howard Hughes Co? Or was his Grand Prize?

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 16, 2016)

Not sure what Howard owned. Texas breweries not my Specialty but beer cans are. I'm from Detroit so know much more about Michigan Breweries. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll find out. I just sold an old beat up Grand Prize outdoor metal sign $500. Had windmill top from ranch that Giant was filmed. $500. Young man here inherited grandfather's windmill co, but he has invented and patented windmill ceiling fans for fancy folks with big barns, clubs, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> If you have a Southern Select Beer can j-spout cone top I'd give you $1,000 for it. LEON.


Ok buster, your first offer was $5000 for Southern Select item. Lol. 
I believe Southern Select was Louisiana. Is that correct?

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Do you have any beer cans. Any flat tops you needed a can opener to open? LEON.


Yes, I do actually. Unfortunately, they would be opened and empty. I did mention we owned a lounge, right? My husband is 80 and loves his beer. When I was a kid, it was Pearl beer. My dad naned him Jesse Pearl. Then came the National Beer of Texas, Lone Star. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 17, 2016)

martimoser819 said:


> Yes, I do actually. Unfortunately, they would be opened and empty. I did mention we owned a lounge, right? My husband is 80 and loves his beer. When I was a kid, it was Pearl beer. My dad naned him Jesse Pearl. Then came the National Beer of Texas, Lone Star.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk









I think I've made an amazing discovery. #1 Dumb me, Southern Select brewed in Houston @ Magnolia Ice and Brewing, then moved to Galveston my 2nd favorite old city, August Busch was a backer in the move. 
#2 My dad had an ice route at 10 yrs old in 1935. My grandfather was imprisoned and upon his release 2 1/2 yrs later, my dad had Grandpa a truck waiting, paid in full (at 12 1/2 yrs old). Look at the name of our first ice truck. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 17, 2016)

If it was mint like new & full I'd pay $5,000. If not so mint a $1,000.  What flat top beer cans do you have? With over 3,000 different cans I got lots of Pearl, Lone Star, Southern Select, Grand Prize, ect. LEON.


P.S. The Southern Select can I'm looking for dates around 1937-41.


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 17, 2016)

Honestly, Leon I'd have to rummage. Jesse has every last thing he's ever owned. I also think I have a screw top Lone Star. Know it's screw top, not sure of flavor. Did you see my post about my ice family?

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 17, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> If you have a Southern Select Beer can j-spout cone top I'd give you $1,000 for it. LEON.












JAX Beer tabletop church key 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 17, 2016)

martimoser819 said:


> Honestly, Leon I'd have to rummage. Jesse has every last thing he's ever owned. I also think I have a screw top Lone Star. Know it's screw top, not sure of flavor. Did you see my post about my ice family?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk



Yes I did see the Ice truck, Interesting. Did they supply Ice to Beer Distributors?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 17, 2016)

The table top can openers were very common in the bars. I've seen many different ones. Better yet is finding a old bar dump behind a old abandoned bar full of old beer cans all opened with this type of opener. LEON.


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 17, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Yes I did see the Ice truck, Interesting. Did they supply Ice to Beer Distributors?


I'm not quite sure, ice houses for sure (what we call our open air beer joints). I know I'm going through some old stuff last week I found a Union Book, by-laws and such. 1939. Wouldn't be daddy's as I think child labor laws would be stricter in unions. He had 2 1/2 yrs seniority on his dad, my grandpa. They were from the. Panhandle of Tx and my grandpa killed a man over the man killing his cows. Pled guilty, served the time and came on to Houston. There was a man in there same time, chicken thief, but he was habitual chicken thief,  so he served 8 yrs. Occuation...butcher. lol. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 17, 2016)

In going thru, not I'm going thru. Dang Spell Check. ☺

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 17, 2016)

I like anything beer related. LEON.


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 20, 2016)

Southern Select long neck is Amber. Also have Lone Star long neck with different kind of label. Texas topographical map, Texas ancestors too.  

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 20, 2016)

martimoser819 said:


> Southern Select long neck is Amber. Also have Lone Star long neck with different kind of label. Texas topographical map, Texas ancestors too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk











Have not dusted,don't want to mess up labels. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2016)

I've seen that label a few times before so probably common. The good news is it's not from the 1960's but from the 1940's so older then I thought. I might be Interested in that. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2016)

Do you got a Pic of the Southern Select bottle, I'm curious if it from the 40's also? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's a pic of some of my Paper Label bottles. All from Michigan from 1930's & 40's. LEON.




P.S. Double click pic to supersize.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 21, 2016)

The Anticipation for this post....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 22, 2016)

...to be resolved forthcoming? Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2016)

Awol? Mia?


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 23, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Awol? Mia?


Had a little bit of a hip procedure Monday. Injections directly to ruptured discs. I chose the bite the bullet method. No sedation. Local anesthesia. Wow. Better now. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Hope your feeling better. LEON.


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 25, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------

